# Niggly pain



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

I had a bfn this morning but have a niggly stitch like pain in my lower abdomen, it's too low for appendix but just really odd. Am wondering if it's my body recovering?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry Sarah, sending you a huge  

I had so many pains and stitch like symptoms after our last BFN, it was really confusing.  

I'm so sorry to ask lovely, but is it a definite BFN?  I was told to wait for a couple of extra days after our BFN just to make sure, in case it was a late bloomer I suppose.  Although it was torture, and I knew that it was a BFN because my period came, it was worth checking I suppose because I did have funny pains.  

Have you also been on progesterone support? I don't know whether this is possible at all but I seemed to have lots of pains that felt almost like the progesterone and clexane leaving my system.  

It could well be your body recovering.  My clinic just told me to take it really easy and let them know if it got any worse, just in case of ectopic or complications. 

Take care, I hope that you are ok x


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

It's definately bfn it was my otd today n had three bfn including the clinic test and clear blue digital.
I've got to phone the clinic with the result in the morning so I'll check with them or I'll pop to minor injuries in work if it's still there.
I'm going to Rhodes sat so just want to well enough to escape from it all!
I think it's just my body recovering as it's bit like extreme ovulation pain n cud be due to the progesterone that I've been on x


----------

